# Lowrance elite 7 update



## old dog (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-7/


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

i asked for imput on these units.. do you have one and do you like it ?? in the store i loved it.. but in the store i like alot of stuff.... i played with this thing for 10 min and fell in love with it.. compared to some of the higher end units this this is supper easy to use therefor will be easy for my kids to operate with out haveing to be standing next to them the hole time..


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have one and I like it. I won't say it's the best in the world but its nice for what you pay


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks.. its not a 2000 dollar unit.. if the gps works well and you can pick out structure on bottum in a coouple hundred feet it will work for me .. hard to beat th price also..


----------

